# How long do you have to live



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.deathclock.com/


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Monday, September 24, 2046 :shock: 

Seconds left to live...

1,297,802,112 lol


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's alright, I'm already dead.

It seems they put a LOT of weight on your attitude. Like 30 years worth.



Cinderella";p="70727 said:


> Monday, September 24, 2046 :shock:
> 
> Seconds left to live...
> 
> 1,297,802,112 lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Your Personal Day of Death is... 
Saturday, March 26, 2033 
Seconds left to live...

871,831,117


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Your Personal Day of Death is... 
Monday, November 29, 2060 
Seconds left to live...1,745,331,944 


Man, I won't even reach 80


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thursday, March 12, 2054 
Seconds left to live...

1,533,301,940


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey kttref,
Your day is my B-day. Ah but I will be dead on 09/10/43 so no cake for me. :fun:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="70743 said:


> Sunday, April 24, 2061
> Seconds left to live...
> 1,757,945,401
> 
> Well, I'll almost make it to 88 :shock:


I can't believe you're going to outlive me!



SEABASS";p="70761 said:


> Hey kttref,
> Your day is my B-day. Ah but I will be dead on 09/10/43 so no cake for me. fun


Oh you're going to die 7 days before my birthday!

So, my husband would like to know (oh he's gone 10/50), has anyone actually died on the day this thing predicts?

Also, it says my mother-in-law should have been dead 3 years ago...what's the holdup?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

My farther was supposed to die October 9th, 1994. He is still here.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well living sadisticly I get to die at age 37 but being optimistic will let me make it until 90, I think it will all work out.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Thursday, April 27, 2028

 Wow only 56 years young at the time of my death


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL @ im already dead


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i die @ 48, i can't hardly wait


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1 said:


> i die @ 48, i can't hardly wait


We gotta work on your attitude mister!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Thursday, January 27, 2050 
Seconds left to live...
1,402,979,165

My wife gonna live 5 yrs more than me! grrrr...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Tuesday, April 24, 2035 
Seconds left to live... 937,063,728


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Saturday, April 29, 2051

At least I'll have a good run if all is normal.

If it is sadistic, then I should knock off on April 29, 2014.

Apparently I am definitely dying on April 29, it is just the year we are unsure of. You know for the next 50 years everytime 4/29 rolls around I'm not leaving the house.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

john77";p="70980 said:


> Saturday, April 29, 2051
> 
> At least I'll have a good run if all is normal.
> 
> ...


There are many household accidents that could mortally wound you... slip and fall in the shower, falling off a ladder painting your house, or being zapped by lightening while you play video games in front of the TV.  Just thought I'd share.

Oh yeah, I'm pessimistic.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

JoninNH";p="70981 said:


> john77";p="70980 said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday, April 29, 2051
> ...


Ok So I am not leaving my *BED* on 4/29 for the next 50 years.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Normal

Wednesday, March 19, 2059 
Seconds left to live...
1,691,321,942

Pessimistic

Tuesday, February 7, 2040 
Seconds left to live...
1,088,249,877

Optimistic

Friday, April 30, 2077 
Seconds left to live...
2,263,030,637

yay me :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Sunday, July 31, 2067 

I'll make it to 93. :shock:

I hope I go while I'm getting L...err, nevermind. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> Sunday, July 31, 2067
> 
> I'll make it to 93. :shock:
> 
> I hope I go while I'm getting L...err, nevermind. :lol:


Sweetie, if you think you're going to get laid at 93 you've got another thing coming to you!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

OUCH! Luv ya too Kate.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Nov 22, 2050; better than I ever expected.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> OUCH! Luv ya too Kate.


Really it's all love...but at 93 I can't imagine anyone but Anna Nicole's EX getting laid....it's not just you


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

I tried this using my old stats and it gave me a a date within a couple of days of my heart attack in Feb. (I had died)

Realy blew my mind. Ran it again and it kept giving me differant dates.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

That's kinda creepy. Glad to hear you're ok.


----------

